# Confused and Confounded!



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

I admit I've not had much time recently to keep up with all the changes going on and, try as I might, I find it difficult to cull through all the posts to figure out what, if any, benefits I might reap from the launch of Echostar 10. I have an 811, a 311 and a 522 all connected to a Superdish. I live in Toledo, Ohio. Until now, all I've been able to receive as far as HD programming is concerned is the basic HD stuff that I subscribed to a year ago when I got my 811. 
Would any of the changes taking place with the launch of Echostar 10 allow me to receive more HD programming? I realize I would likely have to upgrade at least one of my receivers. I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

No, not on 110. But, since 129/61.5 came online last year, there's been about 20 HD channels added there. So yes, you'd need a new dish and new receivers, because most of the new channels are only available to MPEG-4 receivers.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Mikey said:


> No, not on 110. But, since 129/61.5 came online last year, there's been about 20 HD channels added there. So yes, you'd need a new dish and new receivers, because most of the new channels are only available to MPEG-4 receivers.


Thanks Mikey. I should have added that I'm not keen on adding more dishes to accomplish this. Sadly, my local cable company is looking better all the time. My DMA is just too small to receive much attention from Dish.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

JerryR said:


> Thanks Mikey. I should have added that I'm not keen on adding more dishes to accomplish this. Sadly, my local cable company is looking better all the time. My DMA is just too small to receive much attention from Dish.


Well, the Superdish stuff is going to E10, and you can get a Dish 1000 (110/119/129) to replace the Superdish. All for $49 when you upgrade the 811 to a vip211.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Well, the Superdish stuff is going to E10, and you can get a Dish 1000 (110/119/129) to replace the Superdish. All for $49 when you upgrade the 811 to a vip211.


Hmmmmm.................interesting. If memory serves, I now receive programming from 110, 119 and 121. Any idea if there will be any HD programming moving to Echostar 10? Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

JerryR said:


> Hmmmmm.................interesting. If memory serves, I now receive programming from 110, 119 and 121. Any idea if there will be any HD programming moving to Echostar 10? Thanks again for the response.


No, I don't know about 110, but I think that you should be able to get the 129 satellite without many problems from Toledo. I don't recall a lot of people from Ohio complaining like the West Coast people do.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Mikey said:


> No, I don't know about 110, but I think that you should be able to get the 129 satellite without many problems from Toledo. I don't recall a lot of people from Ohio complaining like the West Coast people do.


Thanks again.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JerryR said:


> Hmmmmm.................interesting. If memory serves, I now receive programming from 110, 119 and 121. Any idea if there will be any HD programming moving to Echostar 10? Thanks again for the response.


Echostar 10 is primarily (if not exclusively) for locals. HD programming will be added at 129 and mirrored at 61.5. None of the added programming will be available to the 811.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

JerryR said:


> Hmmmmm.................interesting. If memory serves, I now receive programming from 110, 119 and 121. Any idea if there will be any HD programming moving to Echostar 10? Thanks again for the response.


If you are only getting locals on 121, exchanging the dish to a dish 1000 will give you 129 for the HD along with 110/119. The Dish 1000 is a smaller dish than a superdish.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

harsh said:


> Echostar 10 is primarily (if not exclusively) for locals. ...


But, look what just happened today on E10:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=576399&postcount=47


----------

